# What do your invoices look like?



## 24PRINTS (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got quickbooks and the invoice templates they offer look wacky. I'm thinking about designing my own....


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I used one of their templates, but just customized a few things. For example I used an invoice template to create a packing list that did not show prices. I would suggest finding one that is close to the layout you like and then just customize it to fit your style.


----------



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, Funny thing, Today I got an email from Ryonet silkscreeningsupplies.com about this very issue! They have just come out with a QuicksBooks for screen printers...has invoices, price calculator all kinds of goodies. Check it out QuickBooks For Screen Printers

Nikki


----------



## 24PRINTS (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah but its $150 haha


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I could send you one?


----------



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea...I know...but everything comes with a price these days. lol...But it might be $150 cure for a headache? Get it let me know how it works  (jk)


----------



## 24PRINTS (Apr 29, 2010)

PositiveDave said:


> I could send you one?


[email protected]


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually the Quickbooks invoices look pretty good with some tweeking, I've been using it both at my day job and at our home business for years and have customized both, the problem if you do estimates or credits or any of the forms built in you have to customize each one to get the same look and feel....at least that's the way it is with the current version we run which is 2006.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

I customize my own.... I do a lot with my artwork and usually have to organize things a little differently for each job so templates never really work for me, the only consistent ones I have are for sales of items, as far as selling my services..... it's always something new and I have to tweek things to make it organized.


----------



## sportswearhouse (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the info i really need a good invoice program


nikki g said:


> Hi, Funny thing, Today I got an email from Ryonet silkscreeningsupplies.com about this very issue! They have just come out with a QuicksBooks for screen printers...has invoices, price calculator all kinds of goodies. Check it out QuickBooks For Screen Printers
> 
> Nikki


----------



## arum (Apr 10, 2010)

uh uh.. what is invoices? may i see one? thanks. im newbie ^_^


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

arum said:


> uh uh.. what is invoices? may i see one? thanks. im newbie ^_^


It is just the "offical" bill.


----------



## arum (Apr 10, 2010)

thutch15 said:


> It is just the "offical" bill.


 thanks sir. so, this is use in shipping items/products across the seas? and could this be serve as a receipt also? thanks! sorry for a newbie question.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's our customized form.


----------



## arum (Apr 10, 2010)

oh no i need to learn all about the invoice. hehe! i know i will need this when i start a business. i dont know where the invoice no. comes from. hehe!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

We are currently using System 5 by Windward as our accounting/business software.
You need to know the basics of accounting, more than you do with Quickbooks or MYOB.
We have tried Quickbooks and MYOB, but found they didn't do what we wanted.
How they handled clothing inventory was very poor.

Windward POS Software - Point of Sale Software with Inventory Control


----------



## shth (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the quickbooks. less stress is better.


----------

